# Is this wheel safe?



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

It came with the cage I bought. (not my rat pictured)


----------



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

probably would help if the picture worked. again, not my rat pictured


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Some might say yes, some will say no.

I had a similar wheel for my rat and never had a problem, BUT their foot can get stuck if the holes or bars are spaced too far apart resulting in broken or sprained limbs. I would personally go for a solid plastic wheel to be on the safe side.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

For gerbils, I was told that as long as the spaces were smaller than the eraser end of a pencil, it is safe for gerbils. Unless there is a huge difference in anatomy, I would say the wheel is safe if it follows that rule.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

In terms of grids, Yes it is. In terms of the cross bars I was always told cross bars were bad as rats can get their tails caught in it while running. (the things on the sides, obviously wheels that have bars not grids are bad)

So something like this would be safer for gridded wheels

http://www.petco.com/product/105026/Petco-Small-Animal-Mesh-Exercise-Wheels.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_Toys

But solid plastic would be better.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## trueloveis4u (Apr 12, 2013)

I had that wheel with my super pet cage I never had problems and I had it for an few months but it was fairly loud if its mounted on the side I reccomend having it not mounted its quieter. It does rust after an few monthes so I reccomend as an temp. wheel before you get an new one.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I personally wouldn't be happy with that in my cage. It depends on how your rats use it, but one of mine goes absolutely mad on the wheel, and there seem to be too many potential problems with that one (mesh, exposed joins, bars on both sides).

All of mine have a habit of jumping from the wheel to the level in the cage, and I'd fear they'd catch their face or tail on the bars.

Having said that, its just my opinion. Yours may be fine, they may not even use it. But big plastic wheels (or even wooden ones) are so cheap now that it shouldn't be hard to get a replacement.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratprince (Apr 9, 2013)

I would go with the plastic ones. I had a similar wheel with my cage and it didn't even feel sturdy... 
If your rats even decide to use the wheel, that is lol;D


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I prefer the plastic ones, just to be safe


----------

